# Perfect droid app for taking fish pictures



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I wish I would have had this app back when I caught my 19 inch fatty bass.

Here is the deal...have you ever been out fishing by yourself (particularly on a boat) and land a big fish and was unable to take a picture of yourself holding the fish? Larger fish require two hands to properly handle them. So what hand do you hold the camera with?

Until now, I have had to lay the fish down and take the picture that way. Part of my reward for releasing a fish is getting to enjoy the photo of both the fish AND me. 

Now I use an app called "Say Cheese" . It is a voice-activated trigger camera app. 

I simply prop the camera on inside the lid of my tackle box and switch to the front facing camera. That allows me to see on the screen what the shot is. I then pose with the fish and loudly say "cheese" (you can configure the trigger word) and the camera will then snap the pic hands free.

It works well and from now on I will always get my ugly mug in the picture with the fishes ugly mug!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I will look into that


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool thanks, I hope u get good use of it. 

promag


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been needing something like that! But my DROID2 doesn't have a frontal camera....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

so your the maniac i saw catching bluegill and yellin cheese! all over the lake... i thought ya was just hungry!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds like a great app. I will look into it. Thanks for the info.


----------

